# New (to me) bargain Gtech...



## netman (8 Mar 2020)

Fascinated by the idea of an ebike, I've been keeping an eye out for local bargains for a few months. About three weeks ago, I saw a Gtech Sport come up on Gumtree about 30 miles away - no battery as it had failed, but a bargain price of £30! I gave the chap another £10 for the charger. All genuine as he's an angler who bought it with money left him by his Mum a few years back - salt water had done for the battery and the bike was pretty scruffy with scrapes and marks to the paint work, needing brakes etc. He didn't want to pay out for another battery and knew it needed some a lot of cleaning up, hence the price.

Last week a battery came up on Ebay, used but fully working - I made a best offer and got it for £105 including p&p.

Got it all out yesterday morning and took it for a quick blast around the block to check it worked and bingo! All good apart from the brakes. Took it up two short hills and wow! How easy?!

So yesterday and today have consisted of lots of cleaning and fettling to make it all good...

New bars and stem fitted - On One from Planet X (the old ones were scratched and not the best quality), new grips and bar ends completed the cockpit. £23.50
Brakes serviced and pads replaced with Clarks MTB Elite. £2 Halfords bargain!
New tyres (Conti Sport Contact II) and tubes (Vittoria) fitted. £12 Planet X
Everything stripped, cleaned and lubed.
Paint work touched up with nail polish for now to cover the worst bits.
Pedals replaced with Superstar El Plastique. £8 Planet X

Total cost: £190.50
Will probably replace the brakes and possibly the saddle, depending on how comfortable it is, but for now it's ready to 

Looking forward to commuting on it tomorrow!

Before:







After:


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Mar 2020)

`WOW - great bargain

and well done for rescuing her - hope you have many years of great riding!!


----------



## Tiger10 (8 Mar 2020)

Great result well done. I always wonder what else needs sorting but it looks like you have ended up with a good bike. Hope you have fun together.


----------



## netman (8 Mar 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> `WOW - great bargain
> 
> and well done for rescuing her - hope you have many years of great riding!!



I think my knees will appreciate it!


----------



## netman (8 Mar 2020)

Tiger10 said:


> Great result well done. I always wonder what else needs sorting but it looks like you have ended up with a good bike. Hope you have fun together.



It was a risk - was worried the controller or motor might be junk, but he seemed like a decent chap, and said it was ok, so took the chance...


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (8 Mar 2020)

Now that is a result (as the pundits might say) 👍


----------



## johnnyb47 (8 Mar 2020)

Wow well done you for getting a great bargain. I've always liked the look of those bikes. Some E bikes look very awkward but the G tech looks very nice and conventional. Enjoy 👍👍


----------



## DRM (8 Mar 2020)

Looks a nice bike now, but gets me wondering how many of these will end up as landfill when the battery eventually dies.


----------



## Pale Rider (9 Mar 2020)

The bike trade was very sniffy about the Gtech when it was first launched.

It's always been a cliquey business and they didn't like a vacuum cleaner company having the temerity to suggest they could produce a bicycle.

The naysayers have been proved wrong because the Gtech has proved to be an excellent ebike - for the right use and rider.

The Gtech will never have the longest range or be much good on the steepest climbs.

It is also more suitable for a rider who already has some general fitness.

A few appropriate upgrades by an owner who knows what they are doing and the job's a good 'un.

I believe @keithmac's Gtech has served him well as a commuter.


----------



## keithmac (9 Mar 2020)

Mines done 4 years now as a daily commuter, all weathers.

I don't clean it often (at all really!) and only parts it's needed are brake pads.

Probably 7,000 miles on it.

Not one puncture but back tyre is due changing soon (CST Puncture Safe?), will be fitting the same if I can find it.

Gates Carbon Drive is excellent, they whole bike is holding up very well indeed.

We have their MK2 K9 Air Ram and Hand Held as well, really well made too.


----------



## DRM (9 Mar 2020)

keithmac said:


> Mines done 4 years now as a daily commuter, all weathers.
> 
> I don't clean it often (at all really!) and only parts it's needed are brake pads.
> 
> ...


This exactly I think it’s aimed at someone who’s not into bikes, but just needs to get about with the minimum of fuss, hence the belt drive, but it’s good to see that the OP has rescued his from just being dumped.


----------



## netman (9 Mar 2020)

Well, that was fun! Two commutes of 3.5 miles ish, 5 Strava PRs, no sweaty arrival at work, knocked 5 minutes of my last times on a normal bike, big smile on my face and I can say I'm definitely a convert! Now just have to sell a garage and shed full of non e-bikes! Maybe then I can afford a Gain!!


----------



## Smudge (9 Mar 2020)

Cant go wrong with that for under 200.... which is a pittance in the ebike world.
Could get expensive tho if you want more.


----------



## confusedcyclist (10 Mar 2020)

Brilliant system for near £200, belt drive too.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Mar 2020)

The paperwork that comes with the new bike tells you not to tow a trailer with it. It could be to with the split needed in the rear triangle but I notice in your picture the hitch is behind the saddle so may be ok. I am still in two minds about mine which I inherited as living at the top of a hill I could do with assistance but it is not very reliable and starting on a hill which I have to do it does not work. For a known commute it is probably ideal and the range in practice I find is 25 to 30 miles in my area. A new battery is around £300 but if I was selling mine I would be asking about £600 for the bike and 2 batteries so you got a real bargain.


----------

